# The Ultimate Beer Lover's Cookbook



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

Review of The Ultimate Beer Lover's Cookbook by John Schlimm

Read the full cook book review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------



## dariuss (Jan 5, 2009)

mmm... have to give this one a try

the best part about cooking with beer, in my opinion, is drinking the leftovers!


----------



## bookslinger (Mar 16, 2009)

It's also a great foundation for a night out!


----------



## lovesfood (Mar 19, 2009)

wow, what a great cookbook! I am excited to try something from here. Any recommendations?


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

All our cookbook reviews include one recipe from the book, LovesFood. That's probably a good place to start.

In this case, the reviewer choose: http://www.cheftalk.com/chef_recipes...Pork_Loin.html


----------

